
What If You Bought All 292M of the Possible Powerball Combinations? (US) - jdnier
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/01/powerball-ticket-all-combinations/423930/?utm_source=SFFB&amp;single_page=true
======
ChuckMcM
Over drinks we had this discussion, $584M would buy you every possible
combinations. Guaranteed win and, the $930M payout would be a tasty 60%
profit! Unless someone else had the same idea, then you would split the
winnings and end up with a quick 20% loss! What is worse, if some random
person managed to get the right combination you would still lose 20% of your
money.

There is a great statistical process in here for some bayesian.

